# GTA V Problem



## IBMExperte (18. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Im GTA Online Modus werden mir keinen Rennen etc angezeigt warum nicht?

Die Karte zeigt mir nur die ganz normalen Sachen an die im Spiel sind.
keine Rennen,Deathmatch usw.

Ich denke es ist ne richtig simple Sache aber ich weis echt ned weiter.
Habs zuletzt auf der PS3 damals gezockt und erst seit heute aufm Pc.

Ich habe zum Start ja gegen den NPC das Rennen gefahren weil kein Spieler drin war aber wo sind die ICONS auf der Karte?

"Danke im voraus"


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Januar 2018)

!CLOSE! 

wundert mich echt das überhaupt keiner geschrieben hat hier.
OK, hab das Problem aber selber lösen können. Musste ja erst die eine Mission abgeschlossen haben.


----------

